# FR: en Haïti / à Haïti



## semiller

Does one say, "Je vais *en* Haïti" or "Je vais *à* Haïti?"  I have a hunch that it's "*en* Haïti," but a colleague told me something different.  Ai-je raision?  Merci bien!

*Moderator note: *This thread is about the preposition to use when translating "to/in Haiti."  Please restrict discussion to _Haïti,_ and do not introduce other places.  You may also be interested in this post from our Resources subforum. If you are interested in the gender of _Haïti_, see the thread  FR: Haiti - genre. If you are interested in the article for _Haïti_ and its possible elision, see the thread FR: Haïti / l'Haïti / le Haïti - d'Haïti / de Haïti - article & élision.


----------



## timpeac

semiller said:
			
		

> Does one say, "Je vais *en* Haïti" or "Je vais *à* Haïti?" I have a hunch that it's "*en* Haïti," but a colleague told me something different. Ai-je raision? Merci bien!


 
I recently forgot the rule that islands are "en" and was gratefully corrected, and so I think - while we wait for a native to confirm - that you are right it should be "en Haïti".


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Both are commonly used, possibly 'en' more so than 'à'.


----------



## superromu

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23371


----------



## semiller

I appreciate the thread, but it doesn't specifically mention "Haiti," which is both an island and also a country that starts with an "h."  I'm still going with the preposition "en."  Merci!


----------



## Cath.S.

> AU + voyelle (a,e,i,o,u) > EN
> 
> 
> 
> Quand un nom de pays commence par une voyelle (a, e, i, o, u), toujours EN (pour la musique...)
> 
> 
> 
> Exemples: en Israël, en Iran, en Irak, en Ouganda, etc.



This is a quote from the thread Romu gave us a link to.



The same rule applies when the country name begins with a mute h like Haïti =>

en Haïti (pronounced en n'aïti).


----------



## Dave16

I want to say:

I am going to the capital of Haiti

Do I use […] en or au...I'm not sure.

Thanks for the help.


In what situation do I use the en/au/aux though, and which one? I've got a confusing chart written out in front of my but it tells me nothing.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
If I went to Haïti, I would say "Je vais à Haïti"
If I were in Haïti, I would say "Je suis en Haïti"
Other opinions ?
Hope it helps!


----------



## la grive solitaire

[…]

Du GDT http://www.granddictionnaire.com/btml/fra/r_motclef/index1024_1.asp :

Haïti n. m. 

synonyme(s): République d'Haïti n. f

Note(s) :
On n'utilise jamais l'article devant le nom de ce pays. 
En français, il convient d'écrire : _en Haïti_. 
Substantif de nationalité : _Haïtien_; forme féminine _Haïtienne_. 
Adjectif de nationalité : _haïtien_


----------



## marget

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> If I went to Haïti, I would say "Je vais à Haïti"
> If I were in Haïti, I would say "Je suis en Haïti"
> Other opinions ?
> Hope it helps!


 
I would think you'd  use the same preposition for *in *and  *to *in French,* à* for Haïti.  I think it's the verb that makes the distinction.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


			
				marget said:
			
		

> I would think you'd use the same preposition for *in *and *to *in French,* à* for Haïti. I think it's the verb that makes the distinction.


I'm almost sure it's not "je suis à Haïti" but "je suis en Haïti".
My hesitation is about "Je vais à Haïti" because "à Haïti" sounds weird and I think "en Haïti" is not for moving!
Hope it helps!


----------



## marget

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm almost sure it's not "je suis à Haïti" but "je suis en Haïti".
> My hesitation is about "Je vais à Haïti" because "à Haïti" sounds weird and I think "en Haïti" is not for moving!
> Hope it helps!


 
I don't think the preposition changes in thes cases. It's the verb that indicates *to* or *in. *I double checked in my dictionary before I responded.  My Larousse says à Haïti = in Haiti.  (All my grammars say that too) To test the concept, try this:

Où vas-tu?  Je vais en France.  Où es-tu?  Je suis en France.  Same preposition.

Of course, iIcan only say what I know from books and dictionaries.  I don't mean to contradict you, CARNESECCHI!


----------



## Lezert

Pour les pays dont le nom commence par une voyelle, on utilise "En", sauf "A Oman" et "A Antigua"
pour les autres , c'est l'usage


----------



## paulvial

pour éviter la confusion, je dirais : je vais à la republique de Haiti (nom officiel du pays ) 
si je vais à la capitale , je dirais: je vais à Port au Prince 
Et si je suis dans le pays , je dirais , je suis à la republique de Haiti  ( ou alors à Haiti )

je crois que j'ai été un peu gourd(e) , car en fait le nom officiel du pays es "la république d'Haiti" et non "de Haiti "(d'après le site officiel )


----------



## Lezert

Pas d'accord pour la république:
Je vais ou je suis *en* république  ....


----------



## paulvial

Lezert said:
			
		

> Pas d'accord pour la république:
> Je vais ou je suis *en* république  ....


poutant on dit bien je vais au Royaume Uni 
                          je vais aux Etats Unis 
ne serait il pas logique alors de dire je vais à la Republique ....

en fait je ferais cette différence : 
je suis à la République du Togo , 
mais 
je suis en République Togolaise


----------



## marget

Lezert said:
			
		

> Pour les pays dont le nom commence par une voyelle, on utilise "En", sauf "A Oman" et "A Antigua"
> pour les autres , c'est l'usage


Oui, Haïti est un pays masculin mais c'est aussi une île et pour les îles, je crois que l'on dit *à*


----------



## Auryn

Lezert said:
			
		

> Pour les pays dont le nom commence par une voyelle, on utilise "En", sauf "A Oman" et "A Antigua"
> pour les autres , c'est l'usage



Tiens, moi j'ai toujours cru qu'on utilisait *en* pour les pays féminins et *au* pour les pays masculins (sauf ceux qui commencent par une voyelle), et *à* pour les îles (sauf la Corse, peut-être parce qu'elle est considérée comme une région de France?).

Aurais-je inventé une règle?


----------



## paulvial

marget said:
			
		

> Oui, Haïti est un pays masculin mais c'est aussi une île et pour les îles, je crois que l'on dit *à*


le Jpaon est une ile , mais c'est masculin !


----------



## Auryn

paulvial said:
			
		

> le Jpaon est une ile , mais c'est masculin !



Non, c'est un archipel


----------



## paulvial

Auryn said:
			
		

> Non, c'est un archipel


touché


----------



## Lezert

Auryn said:
			
		

> Tiens, moi j'ai toujours cru qu'on utilisait *en* pour les pays féminins et *au* pour les pays masculins (sauf ceux qui commencent par une voyelle), et *à* pour les îles (sauf la Corse, peut-être parce qu'elle est considérée comme une région de France?).
> 
> Aurais-je inventé une règle?



Bravo et merci  Auryn. Je ne sais plus si j'ai jamais appris cette règle, ou si je l'avais oubliée, mais c'est ça!


----------



## marget

Lezert said:
			
		

> Pour les pays dont le nom commence par une voyelle, on utilise "En", sauf "A Oman" et "A Antigua"
> pour les autres , c'est l'usage


 
Mon Roberts & Collins dit "en Haïti"!  Du point de vue de c'est un pays masculin qui commence par une voyelle c'est "*en*" et du point de vue que c'est une île, c'est *à.*  Est-ce que les deux prépostions sont possibles?  Demain, je vais voir trois étudiants haïtiens et je leur poserai la question.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

I have heard both "en Haïti" and "à Haïti"...

[...]


----------



## yuechu

A Haitian told me that it's "en Haïti" because the country is technically not an island in itself, since the island is divided into two-Haïti and the Dominican Republic. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## kme

I don't quite get the h, voyelle sound stuff, as I would merly say:
Je vais _*en*_ provence , which is not a counrty, nor and Island and doesn't start with a voyelle....
Even though, i do think the "voyelle rule" makes a lot of sense....

In this Haïti case, i would go for _*en Haïti*_ (more because it sounds better to my native ears) but also after what baosheng said, I think just like "provence" ou "picardie" Haïti is a "region" of the island...


----------



## HistofEng

Je suis haitien, et j'entend toujours "en".


----------



## geostan

The form à Haïti goes back to the days when it was not a country, and the form has persisted into the 20th century, but it seems clear that en Haïti is the usual form these days. And as a native Haitian has said, the form used on the island is en Haïti. This is confirmed by a check into the island's French newspapers.

[...]

Cheers!


----------



## Aoyama

> D'Haïti ou de Haïti... ?


En fait, les deux semblent possibles [...]
on notera qu'on dit bien *en Haïti *(et non pas "à Haïti")


----------



## Wozzeck

Aoyama said:


> En fait, les deux semblent possibles [...]
> on notera qu'on dit bien *en Haïti *(et non pas "à Haïti")


[...]

Si l'on dit "en Haiti", c'est que Haiti désigne une République et non une ville ("au Brésil", "aux Etats-Unis", "en France", "au Quebec (qui est une province à défaut d'être un Etat au sens du droit international), "en République ...." et jamais "à ....").

On réserve l'utlisation de "à" pour désigner une destination géographique beaucoup plus précise comme une ville.
Mais en effet il semble toutefois que dans l'esprit populaire lorsque la République en question désigne un micro Etat où ville et Etat se confondent "à" est utlisé tout autant pour déiginer la ville que l'Etat, mais,on dira qu'il s'agit d'une faute: on dit "Je vais à Monaco" dans un sens populaire on sous-entend autant la ville de Monaco que la principauté. Dans des documents écrits offciels, dans ce cas, si l'on veut utliser un langage strict pour désigner l'Etat on dira : "Je vais en Principauté de Monaco", "je vais en République de Saint Marin", de même que l'on précisera "La République Française" qui est la désignation politique officielle de la France en tant qu'Etat souverain sur la scène internationale (France pouvant disigner plus vaguement un espace géographique, pas forcément un organe politique international)


Si Haiti désignait à la fois une République et une ville, dans ce cas la forme "à Haiti" serait autorisé pour désigner la ville (mais prononcé en veillant à ne pas aspirer le H, par prononciation rapide un peu comme "aaiti"). Exemple : "je vais à Istambul" et non "en Istambul"

[...]

En cas de doute il faut se reporter à un dictionnaire indiquant la phonétique pour savoir si le H est muet ou aspiré, ce n'est pas toujours évident, d'autant que le dictinnaire de l'académie française ne juge même pas bon d'insérer la phonétique (en outre la dernière version est toujours en attente d'être finalisée car elle s'arrête à la lettre M)


----------



## Aoyama

Bienvenu sur le Forum Wozzek et merci pour ces précisions pertinentes.


> Si l'on dit "en Haïti", c'est que Haïti désigne une République et non une ville


 nous sommes d'accord. On retrouve cette différence avec "au Québec" et "à Québec" (la ville, comme on sait, capitale de la province).
Mais on entend quand même "à Haïti" (critiquable). Mon idée (qui se discute) c'est l'attraction avec ... Tahiti. On dit bien à Tahiti et donc ... à Haïti. Mais bien sûr, en Haïti est seul réellement correct.
Istanbul ne respecte pas la règle de mb, même si on trouve très souvent le nom Istambuli (Stambuli) ...


----------



## Wozzeck

C'est toute la question des langues vivantes avec différents niveaux.  L'Académie Française est en quelque sorte l'autorité de régulation de la  langue française, par définition toujours très en retard et très  conservatrice afin de préserver les structures grammaticales.

Le Grand Robert et le Grand Larousse sont implicitement reconnues par  les grands acteurs de la langue française comme deux autorités qui  devancent l'académie en observant le langage parlé et en récoltant les  nouveaux usages qui leur paraissent les plus pertinents en les classant  sous différents niveaux: familier, courant, soutenu... mais ils n'ont  pas d'autorité normative en soi.

[…]

En dessous il y a le langage parlé avec ses évoultions pertinentes ou non, ses erreurs. 

A partir du moment où l'on a conscience de ces différents niveaux chacun  fait son choix en fonction du contexte et de l'effet recherché.

Par exemple, dans le cadre d'un document rédigé en langage très soutenu  "à Haiti", "à Saint Marin" avec strictement les quillemets puisqu'il  s'agit de signifier une faute volontaire peut avoir pour l'auteur  un  sens péjoratif dissimulé, sous-entendu : petit Etat, République  bananière...

Donc dans un document officiel il est préférable de prendre toutes les  précautions (on dira "République d'Haiti"), dans un parler courant il  est admissible de dire "à Haiti" puisque les interlocuteurs ne prêteront  pas attention à cette subtilité, tout en sachant que la forme "en  Haiti" représente une forme correcte et sûre, sans être pompeuse.


----------



## geostan

Je ne suis pas certain que _à Haïti_ soit critiquable. Cette forme existait bien longtemps avant _en Haïti_. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que la forme _en Haïti_ respecte la réalite géopolitique moderne.


----------



## Aoyama

> Je ne suis pas certain que _à Haïti_ soit critiquable.


Moi non plus, en fait, puisque je l'ai entendu.


> Cette forme existait bien longtemps avant _en Haïti_.


Vrai, mais on peut arguer qu'à ce moment Haïti n'était pas vraiment un pays, d'où , d'ailleurs, ton commentaire final.


----------



## Coq

Les deux formes *coexistent* sans dommage, apparemment: cf. un article du Monde du 19.01.2010 "L'Elysée veut clore la polémique sur le rôle des Etats-Unis à Haïti" qui tolère les deux solutions. 

A Haïti: 


> L'armée américaine, déployée avec de très importants moyens *à Haïti*...
> ...le rôle des Etats-Unis *à Haïti*.


 
En Haïti: 


> Vous êtes *en Haïti*? ...
> ...le président de la République et le président [Barack] Obama ont constaté l'engagement déterminé de nos deux pays *en Haïti*...


----------



## Aoyama

Bien vu Coq.
Je me permets de répéter ce que j'ai dit plus haut :


> Mon idée (qui se discute) c'est l'attraction avec ... Tahiti. On dit bien à Tahiti et donc ... à Haïti.


----------



## Wozzeck

Que la formulation "à Haiti" soit utlisée couramment, j'en conviens, mais la question est de savoir si elle est formellement correcte, et s'il est toujours souhaitable de l'utiliser.

[...]

Sans me prononcer absolument sur la licéité de l'expression "à Haïti" (il faudrait mettre la main sur une grammaire officielle respectant les voeux de l'Académie française), la langue française étant une langue vivante je milite simplement pour qu'on évite l'utlisation de cette forme au proft de "en Haïti" pour plusieurs raisons.

- Maintien d'une structure grammaticale cohérente et respect de la géopolitique moderne
- Eviter de créer des litiges. "à Haïti" pourrait signifier un certains mépris. L'auteur déniant le statut d'Etat en réduisant inconsciemment la République à une ville Etat qui s'appellerait Haïti, mauvais souvenirs d'un passé colonial français.

L'assimilation avec Tahiti est évidente, car Tahiti n'est pas une ville, c'est une île de la Polynésie française avec plusieurs villes. Il semble que lorsque l'on désigne une île, on utlise la prépostion "à" : à Saint Martin, à Nauru, à Tonga, aux Bahamas...

Haïti occupe le tiers ouest de l'île Hispanola, il semblerait qu'il ait pu y avoir assimilation à une ïle dans l'esprit des métroplotains, car il me semble bien avoir déjà vu "l'ile d'Haîti". Toujours est-il qu'Haîti étant au sens strict une partie d'ïle et non une Île en soi j'estime que la règle de l'île ne peut s'appliquer, ce point pourrait peut-être expliquer que l'expression "en Haïti" se soit développée en parallèle (pas sûr que cette formulation soit forcément postérieure à la première, les deux expressions ont peut-être été toujours concurrentes).


----------



## Syion

semiller said:


> Does one say, "Je vais *en* Haïti" or "Je vais *à* Haïti?"  I have a hunch that it's "*en* Haïti," but a colleague told me something different.  Ai-je raision?  Merci bien!



*Les expressions**« à Haïti » et « en Haïti » sont toutes les deux correctes, mais (attention !) elles ne sont pas interchangeables.

*La confusion vient d'un problème de références historiques et géopolitiques. En effet, cette île a bien des fois changé de nom.

(1) Ayiti (Haïti), est l'appellation de l'île toute entière par les amérindiens tainos.
(2) Hispaniola, est le nom donné à cette île par Christophe Colomb en 1492.
(3) Saint-Domingue, est le nom officiel donné par les Français à la partie occidentale de l'île en 1697.
(4) Haïti, nom redonné à île entière après la réunification en 1822.
(5) Haïti, nom aujourd'hui donné à la partie occidentale de l'île depuis l'indépendance de la République Dominicaine en 1844.

En bref, l'expression « à Haïti » s'emploie pour parler de l'île entière et est une référence améridienne au nom historique qui a pour objet de s'opposer à son équivalent espagnol « Hispaniola ».

L'expression « en Haïti » s'emploie pour désigner la République d'Haïti occupant le tiers occidentale de île d'Haïti / d'Hispaniola.

Vous auriez donc compris que le terme « Haïti » renvoie, pour des raisons historiques, aussi bien à l'île entière qu'à la République d'Haïti, d'où la confusion.

En outre, (et pour conclure), il n'est en aucun cas péjoratif d'employer l'expression « à Haïti » (bien au contraire), car dès 1804, les chefs de la Révolution se sont empressés de rebaptiser l'île « Haiti » afin de supprimer l'appellation du colonisateur Christophe Colomb « Hispaniola ».


----------



## ludubius

je constate que cette petite question de préposition fait cogiter et je voudrais rajouter mon grain de sel très personnel. Je vois 
quelques explications assez amusantes allant jusqu'à mentionner l'éloignement depuis Paris ou l'attraction (universelle) avec Tahiti ou 
même de mépris d'une forme par rapport à l'autre. Que nenni! 

Commençons par un aspect purement linguistique:
*>>* Quand faut il employer _à / au / en_ pour parler d'un pays 
[...] 
La raison est purement phonétique : éviter le hiatus cacophonique des 2 voyelles.
[...]

 Venons en maintenant à Haïti
il est sans genre >> je penche donc pour "*à Haïti*"
mais certains pourraient objecter d'utiliser l'exception citée supra (mais qui certes ne marche pas pour Oman...). L'emploi "en Haïti" serait alors permis. *Encore faut il enlever le 'h'*. La question serait donc de savoir si le h est aspiré ou pas. Et là, les dictionnaires ne sont pas tous d'accord. Cependant, les anciennes éditions mentionnent plutôt le h aspiré.
Ma conclusion, revêtant un caractère historique de la phonologie :
 si vous penchez pour le mot original créole "Ayiti" , le h est absent et vous direz "_en Haïti_".
 si vous conservez le h aspiré (issu de la colonisation française), dite plutôt "à Haïti".

D'ailleurs ce débat _à/en_ est exactement similaire au débat _d' / de_ : préférez vous "_l'histoire tragique de Haïti_" ou "_les amis d'Haïti_" ?

 ce qu'il ne faut pas, c'est écrire dans un même article : "le séisme en Haïti" et plus loin, "la situation économique de Haïti" ce n'est pas 
congruent ... ou plutôt congre huant! 

Pour les raisons citées supra, les deux tournures coexistent aujourd'hui. Peut-être que les us et coutumes effaceront l'une d'elles ...mais ce n'est pas la fin des _*h*_aricots!

[*Note des modérateurs* : dans ce fil, merci de discuter uniquement de la préposition à employer avec _Haïti_.  Le sujet général des prépositions liées aux noms géographiques a été abordé dans nos Ressources, et n'a pas sa place ici.  Merci de votre compréhension.]


----------



## Syion

Je pensais avoir déjà répondu de façon assez  satisfaisante à cette discussion, mais je n'ai peut-être pas donné assez  d'exemples pour faire le poids ?

[...]

- Autre subtilité géopolitique, il se trouve que la République d'Haïti  se situe sur une portion de l'île d'Haïti, pour faire la différence, on  dit « en Haïti » pour parler de la République et « à Haiti » pour l'île,  ce n'est en aucun cas une question phonologique de _*h*_  aspiré ou muet, je ne vois rien qui empêcherait quiconque de prononcer «  en *H*aïti » comme « transformer en _*h*_aricot  magique » ! (On dit très bien « à Avignon », « festival d'Avignon » et «  en Avignon » (historique), sans pour autant recourrir à la phonologie,  car en réalité c'est bien l'orthographe qui induit en erreur en plaçant  un _*h*_ là où les amérindiens disaient tout simplement « _Ayiti_  ».

Conclusion : Les deux expressions « à Haïti » et «en Haïti » *sont  correctes*, mais ne sont *pas interchangeables* (car elles  renvoient à deux réalités différentes).


----------



## ludubius

pour moi, la seule règle à appliquer est qu'avec les noms de pays sans genre (ni masculin, ni féminin), on emploie "à" et Haïti en fait partie. Employer "en" relève donc de l'abus de language.
L'hypothèse sur la phonétique que j'ai faite n'est là que pour expliquer la dérive vers "en Haïti" : on lui appliquerait l'exception des noms de pays masculins commençant par une voyelle tout en négligeant le H aspiré. Cela fait 2 écarts!
_*conclusion*_ : 
- la forme correcte (française) est "*à Haïti*" avec *H* aspiré
- si vous voulez rendre hommage au Créole, dite plutôt "*en Ayiti*" (cela lève l'écart du H aspiré énoncé plus haut et de plus le "y" rajoute une douceur exotique : dites plutôt phonétiquement enay-ti que ena-yi-ti)


----------



## timpeac

Syion said:


> Je pensais avoir déjà répondu de façon assez  satisfaisante à cette discussion, mais je n'ai peut-être pas donné assez  d'exemples pour faire le poids ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> - Autre subtilité géopolitique, il se trouve que la République d'Haïti  se situe sur une portion de l'île d'Haïti, pour faire la différence, on  dit « en Haïti » pour parler de la République et « à Haiti » pour l'île,  ce n'est en aucun cas une question phonologique de _*h*_  aspiré ou muet, je ne vois rien qui empêcherait quiconque de prononcer «  en *H*aïti » comme « transformer en _*h*_aricot  magique » ! (On dit très bien « à Avignon », « festival d'Avignon » et «  en Avignon » (historique), sans pour autant recourrir à la phonologie,  car en réalité c'est bien l'orthographe qui induit en erreur en plaçant  un _*h*_ là où les amérindiens disaient tout simplement « _Ayiti_  ».
> 
> Conclusion : Les deux expressions « à Haïti » et «en Haïti » *sont  correctes*, mais ne sont *pas interchangeables* (car elles  renvoient à deux réalités différentes).


Je ne vous suis pas. Si "à Haïti" s'applique à l'île et "en Haïti" à la république, pourquoi est-ce qu'on dirait jamais "à Haïti" puisque la République d'Haïti n'occupe qu'un tiers de l'île qui s'appelle Hispaniola ?


----------



## Skrol29

Bonjour,

J'ai posé la question par email à l'*Académie française*, et voici la réponse que j'ai eue :


> Les noms d’îles qui comportent l’article défini (_la Corse, la Sardaigne, la Guadeloupe_, etc.) demandent la préposition _en : en Corse, en Sardaigne, en Guadeloupe_. En revanche, ceux qui n’ont pas d’article (_Cuba, Madagascar, Tahiti_, etc.) se construisent avec _à : à Cuba, à Madagascar, Tahiti._             Selon ce principe, on dira plutôt _à Haïti_. La forme _en Haïti_, que l’on trouve très souvent, s’explique probablement par la volonté d’éviter le hiatus (répétition du son [a]).


Cela se tient. On dit bien "à Cuba", "à Madagascar" alors que sont sont des îles et aussi des républiques.

Précision de l'Académie française sur la distinction "Haïti" en tant que pays ou "Haïti" en tant qu'île (Haïti est à la fois le nom de l'île, et le nom d'un des deux pays se trouvant sur l'île):


> Parmi les cas d’îles scindées entre plusieurs États, l’exemple de Chypre peut peut-être nous éclairer. Elle est en effet partagée entre la République de Chypre, la République de Chypre du Nord (uniquement reconnue par la Turquie), et quelques enclaves britanniques. Or,_ République de Chypre,_ abrégé en_ Chypre,_ demande la préposition _à,_ comme lorsqu’on désigne l’île : _aller à Chypre, vivre à Chypre.
> 
> _  Je vous concède que l’analogie a ses limites, puisque la République de Chypre estime posséder en droit la souveraineté sur l’île tout entière, ce qui n’est évidemment pas le cas de l’État haïtien par rapport à l’île d’Haïti.
> 
> Cependant, le choix de la préposition_ à_ peut aussi être conforté par l’exemple de l’île de Timor.  Elle comprend en effet d’une part une partie indonésienne, d’autre part une partie autonome appelée _Timor oriental._ Ce nom d’État est déterminé par l’article _le_ (du fait de l’adjectif_ oriental,_ qui rend nécessaire cette détermination), mais c’est bien encore la préposition_ à,_ contracté dans la forme _au_, qui l’introduit :_ aller au Timor oriental_ (et non_ *en Timor oriental_).
> 
> Forte de ces deux exemples, je vous invite donc à maintenir la forme_ à Haïti,_ pour désigner l’État comme pour désigner l’île.
> 
> Cela dit, vous savez sans doute qu’en matière de norme linguistique, la force de l’usage représente un argument de poids. Or, il se trouve que la forme_en Haïti_ tend à devenir prépondérante. Dans la mesure où elle ne pose pas de problème morphologique particulier, elle ne doit pas être considérée comme fautive.


Merci l'Académie


----------



## timpeac

Skrol29 said:


> Précision de l'Académie française sur la distinction "Haïti" en tant que pays ou "Haïti" en tant qu'île (Haïti est à la fois le nom de l'île, et le nom d'un des deux pays se trouvant sur l'île):
> Merci l'Académie


Mais l'île ne s'appelle pas "Haïti" - elle s'appelle "Hispaniola" ! Pas besoin, donc, de cette distinction.


----------



## Skrol29

timpeac said:
			
		

> Mais l'île ne s'appelle pas "Haïti" - elle s'appelle  "Hispaniola" ! Pas besoin, donc, de cette distinction.


L'île s'appelle Haïti, ou Saint-Domingue, et aussi Hispaniola (mais c'est plutôt son nom en espagnol).

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispaniola

http://larousse.fr/encyclopedie/autre-region/Haiti/122970


----------



## cathou-cathou

Je me permets d'intervenir pour faire remarquer que la règle en français pour savoir s'il faut employer "en" ou "au/aux" devant le nom d'un pays est tout simplement la suivante:
S'il s'agit d'un pays dont le genre est féminin (la France, la Belgique, la Bolivie, la Chine...) ou dont le nom commence par une voyelle ou un "h" (Inde, Iran, Uruguay, Argentine, Haïti...), on utilisera "en".
S'il s'agit d'un pays dont le genre est masculin (pluriel ou singulier), on utilisera "à/au/aux" (les Etats-Unis, le Chili, le Portugal, le Japon, le Tobago...).

Il paraît donc évident que la forme correcte est "en Haïti" et non "à Haïti"...


----------



## Maître Capello

cathou-cathou said:


> Il paraît donc évident que la forme correcte est "en Haïti" et non "à Haïti"...


Sauf que _Haïti_ n'est pas féminin…


----------



## Aoyama

En tout cas, l'usage récent, que l'on entend dans les media à la suite du problème des adoptions d'enfants haïtiens, est bien "en Haïti".


----------



## Skrol29

Aoyama said:


> En tout cas, l'usage récent, que l'on entend dans les media à la suite du problème des adoptions d'enfants haïtiens, est bien "en Haïti".


Les journaux télévisés (si vous parlez de médias "que l'on entend") sont une très mauvaise référence pour le français. Pour la radio, je ne sais pas, ça doit changer d'une chaîne à l'autre.
Dans les média écrits, les deux tournures se pratiquent, mais la tendance actuelle (2010) c'est que la forme "en Haïti" est plus pratiquée.
Le journal Le Monde pratique les deux tournures. Depuis janvier 2010 il pratique plus souvent "en Haïti" mais aussi parfois "à Haïti", cela varie probablement selon l'auteur de l'article.
À l'inverse dans le Figaro, on trouve bien plus souvent "à Haïti" que "en Haïti".

Mais les médias ne sont pas tout, il existe bien d'autres sources de référence pour se rendre compte de la pratique du français.
Rappelons que les deux tournures sont valables, aucune ne constitue une faute.


----------



## pascal111

pour continuer la conversation, un article sur Larousse.fr utilise les deux en haiti et à haiti, je leur ai écrit à ce sujet et n'ai jamais reçu une réponse. En fait la question est de savoir si le H de haiti est muet ou non, alors on considererait le nom commencant par une voyelle et la règle serait donc de dire "en", mais ce n'est pas si simple, pour Hawai, on dit à Hawai, jamis lu ou entendu en Hawai. La regle est pour une ile de genre masculin, l'utilisation de "à" comme à Cuba et "en" pour ceux qui commencent par une voyelle ou bien feminin (exception pour les noms d'iles composés comme sainte quelque chose), en Martinique, mais je suis sur qu'en cherchant bien on trouverait des exceptions, alors...


----------



## Skrol29

pascal111 said:


> En fait la question est de savoir si le H de haiti est muet ou non, alors on considererait le nom commencant par une voyelle et la règle serait donc de dire "en"



Mais d'où tenez-vous cette règle ? Pouvez-vous citer une source ?
pour les villes on dit bien "à Amiens", "à Angers", ...  
pour les îles on dit bien "à Hawaï", "à Eubée", ...



pascal111 said:


> La  regle est pour une ile de genre masculin, l'utilisation de "à" comme à  Cuba et "en" pour ceux qui commencent par une voyelle ou bien feminin  (exception pour les noms d'iles composés comme sainte quelque chose), en  Martinique, mais je suis sur qu'en cherchant bien on trouverait des  exceptions, alors...



Alors vous faites tourner de fil de discussion sur lui même. Cela n'aide pas les gens qui cherchent une réponse.


----------



## pascal111

vous êtes tres efficace et sympathique ma foi!
vous dites à Martinique? à Guadeloupe?
cette règle est assez compliquée de par ses exceptions que je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous y répondez.
Et oui, il y a une règle pour les pays qui est différente pour les îles, allez savoir pourquoi, c'est comme ça.
Et comme je vous l'ai dit allez voir sur le site Larousse encycolpédie, tapez Haiti et recherchez les expressions "en haiti" et "à Haiti" vous les trouverez et du même auteur! alors ce n'est pas parce que Larousse fait tourner en rond, qu'il faut m'en attribuer la source!

De plus Eubée comme Lycée n'a rien de feminin! Voici une phrase tirée de Wikipedia où l'on dit EN Eubée et non pas à Eubée comme vous dites: "Lors du mariage sacré de Zeus et Héra, les Curètes vinrent en Eubée"


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai, il n'y a ici ni vraie règle ni encore moins vraie logique.
On dit : en Martinique, en Guadeloupe, en Corse, mais à la Réunion, à Tahiti, aux Maldives, aux Bahamas, à la Barbade.
Une hypothèse plus simple serait de rattacher l'usage à _l'euphonie, _on dirait en Haïti comme on dit (mais l'usage se perd) "en Arles, en Avignon" à cause du hiatus "à A ..." qui se retrouve avec "à Haïti" ...


----------



## pascal111

moi sincerement, je crois que l on dit à Haiti, ce qui suivrait la regle et que tout ceux qui disent "en haiti" se melangent les pinceaux, mais c'est vrai que peu connaisse vraiment la règle!


----------



## Aoyama

Ouais, mais alors que dire de ça :
http://www.ambafrance-ht.org/  ?


----------



## pascal111

oui mais ça même à la télé, les hommes et femmes politiques disent les deux et comme je l'ai dit au préalable même le site de Larousse encyclopédie emploie les deux.


----------



## Aoyama

Ouis mais oui mais, si le Quai d'Orsay himself y va de "en Haïti", qui peut aller là contre ... ?


----------



## Aoyama

En Haïti, il y en a déjà eu une.
Mais aussi, il faudrait savoir ce que les Haïtiens (qui parlent créole mais français aussi) disent eux-mêmes.
Les Nations-Unies utilisent "en Haïti" et utilise le H sans élision ("que Haïti") ...*
http://www.ht.undp.org/public/cashf...=2&PHPSESSID=532c811a9c1237db1a6f4fe8a7d8122e

*mais, sur une autre page on écrit ... "d'Haïti" ... Allez savoir ...


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, pour être simple, "à Haïti" est possible (et n'est donc pas fautif) mais "en Haïti" semble, pour ce qui est de l'époque contemporaine, plus répandu. L'usage fait la norme aussi ...


----------



## pascal111

c'est pas que "à Haiti" c'est possible, c'est comme ça qu'il faudrait dire, mais à cause du "h" qui est pris comme une voyelle, tout le monde dit "en", mais c'est pas correcte, bientot on dira aussi, en hawaï, pourquoi pas!





Aoyama said:


> En fait, pour être simple, "à Haïti" est possible (et n'est donc pas fautif) mais "en Haïti" semble, pour ce qui est de l'époque contemporaine, plus répandu. L'usage fait la norme aussi ...


----------



## Aoyama

Reste que ceux/celles qui s'entêteraient à vouloir corriger "en Haïti" perdraient leur énergie. L'analogie avec "en Hawaï" n'est qu'apparente. Haïti est un état, la Californie aussi (en Californie), pour Hawaï probablement que la majorité des Français ne savent pas quel est son statut. 
Maintenant, on dit "en Corse", "en Sardaigne", "en Sicile", "en Crète" mais on dit "à Malte", "à Chypre", "à Rhodes", "à Okinawa", "à Hokkaïdo" (anciennement "en Hokkaïdo") etc, donc "à Hawaï" n'est pas si bizarre, même si _phonétiquement_ on devrait rattacher sa prononciation à "en Arles","en Avignon", "en Haïti".


----------



## Maître Capello

*Note des modérateurs :*

Après plus d'une soixantaine de posts à ce sujet, le débat se poursuit et la discussion devient de plus en plus stérile, voire houleuse, chacun campant sur ses positions, ce qui n'apporte plus grand-chose à la discussion. En outre, la discussion dévie trop souvent de   _Haïti_ pour parler de toutes sortes d'autres îles, archipels et États. Nous avons donc décidé de fermer ce fil. 

Pour celles et ceux qui cherchent une réponse à la question de la « bonne » préposition à employer avec _Haïti_ et qui auraient eu la patience de lire la discussion jusqu'ici, on peut résumer la situation comme suit : il n'y a pas de réponse unique et exclusive, les deux prépositions étant possibles selon l'analyse linguistique, géographique, historique et politique que l'on veut bien faire.

Voici un bref récapitulatif de la préposition utilisée ou recommandée par diverses sources. 

Le TLFi emploie les deux, mais principalement  _à_ :


> *s.v. à :*  Les n. d'îles empl. sans art. : […] _à Haïti_ // BBG: […] Gougenheim (G.). _En_ Haïti ou _à_ Haïti. _Vie Lang._ 1954, t. 3, pp. 377-378.
> *s.v. désenchanteur :* _lui prescrivit _[_à un journaliste à Haïti_]
> *s.v. marron :* _à nouveau en vigueur _[_en Haïti_]
> *s.v. sucrerie :*  « culture de la canne à sucre [à Haïti] »
> *s.v. tonton :*  [À Haïti]     _Tonton Macoute_


Citations de divers auteurs dans le TLFi :


> *s.v. Taino :* _on les appelait (...) à Haïti_, Taino _ou _Nitaino; _dans les Bahamas_, Lukayan _et à la Jamaïque_, Yamage (_Lang. Monde _1952, p. 1102)
> *s.v. vaudou :* _Le vaudou infecte le catholicisme aux Antilles et il est chargé d'animisme en Haïti _(_Philos._, Relig., 1957, p. 44-7).


Le Larousse est inconstant :


> *s.v. vaudou :* À Haïti, culte animiste
> *s.v. authority :*  ceux qui gouvernent en Haïti
> *s.v. Haïti :* en Haïti {2 apparitions} // à Haïti {7 apparitions}
> *s.v. Haïti [Littérature] :* en Haïti {2 apparitions} // à Haïti {0 apparition}
> *s.v. Alexis :* en Haïti {2 apparitions} // à Haïti {0 apparition}
> *s.v. Amérique : * en Haïti {0 apparition} // à Haïti {2 apparitions}


La BDL est de l'avis que les deux prépositions sont correctes :


> Doit-on dire _à_ ou _en Haïti_? En fait, les deux constructions sont correctes. On constate qu’aujourd’hui la tendance est à employer la construction avec _en_. Il y a toutefois des contextes où la préposition _à_ s’impose, en raison du choix du verbe.


Discours de réception de M. Michel Serres à l'Académie :


> Vous naquîtes en Avignon, expression qui m’induit, et voilà l’exception, en rivalité mimétique ; car issu, moi aussi, moi toujours votre double, d’une ville dont le nom commence par un A, je ne bénéficie pas, comme vous et certain de nos amis né, par chance, en Haïti, de la préposition _en_ dont l’euphonie évite à vos compatriotes l’hiatus dont l’horreur haïssable hante qui habita à Agen.


----------

